# Should I do this?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have Windows 10 (refurbished) that has been working fine. Yet I just received a pop-up notice stating the following:

"WINDOWS UPDATE .... Restart and update to stay in support .... Support for the Windows 10 April 2018 update ends November 2019. Restart to install a supported version of Windows."

What is stated here is all I know. Will it be safe to restart and install that "supported version of Windows"? I have no idea what that "supported version" is. 

Any information would be helpful.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Go to Windows updates in the program menu and tell us what happens


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Check your Windows 10 version. Press the Windows key + r and type winver, then click ok. The popup will tell you the version and build number.

The 4-digit version number is what I need. It will be obvious. If you have version 1709 or earlier then it's entirely possible that your version is out of date.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Also close all browsers and the reopen one to see what happens.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh dear. I do so much appreciate your all help; yet I have no understanding of what you are all telling me to do. 

I don't know where the "...Windows updates in the program menu..." is. 

I don't know what a "Windows key" is or where it is located. You stated to "...Check your Windows 10 version. Press the Windows key + r and type winver, then click ok. The popup will tell you the version and build number. The 4-digit version number is what I need. It will be obvious. .." So I do not know how to find what you're asking for.

What do you mean? "...close all browsers and the reopen one to see what happens..." I just opened this one to pull up this forum's website. It worked as it always has.

You stated, "...Go to Windows updates in the program menu and tell us what happens..." I do not have a "windows updates" in the "program menu".

I am so sorry I cannot understand what you are all saying... (


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/check-for-updates-in-windows-10


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I did go to that URL and I followed the instructions there:

I went to start menu > settings > update & security settings > check for updates THIS IS WHEN A WINDOWS SHOWED UP. It stated:

WINDOWS UPDATE: Restart required
This update is ready to install!! We need your help deciding when to restart so we can finish up. Feature update to Windows 10, version 1903. Status: pending restart.

This tells me that maybe it is a good thing to restart my computer now??? Is this correct?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I did go to that URL and I followed the instructions there:
> 
> I went to start menu > settings > update & security settings > check for updates THIS IS WHEN A WINDOWS SHOWED UP. It stated:
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the latest update. It will take a while to install. Restart it when you will not be using it for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh thank you so much. What a blessing it is to have you on this forum. I will restart now.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Your welcome. Just wanted to make sure it was not a browser pop up and was actually a windows update.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yet I just received a pop-up notice stating the following:


Always ignore pop ups or links on other sites and in E mails urging you to make changes.
Always go directly to Microsoft's site to find critical updates.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I did go to that URL and I followed the instructions there:
> 
> I went to start menu > settings > update & security settings > check for updates THIS IS WHEN A WINDOWS SHOWED UP. It stated:
> 
> ...


Sorry I disappeared on you but I had to do a thing. It looks like you're on the right track now. Installing 1903 should take care of it.

PS - The Windows key is usually found to the left of the spacebar between the Ctrl & Alt keys.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh yes I do see the "windows key". Just never gave it any thought and have never used it. Thank you.

Yes I'm learning quickly to ignore "pop-ups" and am very cautious about what I click, especially in emails as I get quite a bit of spam...

I sure am feeling good about this now as before I was quite concerned. But with such kind and generous people as you all are I can enjoy this computer more.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't know there were different versions of windows 10. I bought a new laptop tonight because this old one just turns itself off for no reason. The old one has Windows 8 which I am finally comfortable using, and the new one has windows 10. I've heard so many bad things about windows 10 spying on users. Is that true?

Also, when I bought the old computer, the Geek told me to buy a new flash drive and first thing to do was back up the computer in case it ever crashed I wouldn't have to buy a new operating system. He told me how to do it then, but I don't remember how to do that now. Do I back up everything on the computer or just the operating system? Is there a button for that?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FreeRange said:


> I didn't know there were different versions of windows 10. I bought a new laptop tonight because this old one just turns itself off for no reason. The old one has Windows 8 which I am finally comfortable using, and the new one has windows 10. I've heard so many bad things about windows 10 spying on users. Is that true?
> 
> Also, when I bought the old computer, the Geek told me to buy a new flash drive and first thing to do was back up the computer in case it ever crashed I wouldn't have to buy a new operating system. He told me how to do it then, but I don't remember how to do that now. Do I back up everything on the computer or just the operating system? Is there a button for that?


I suspect your old one is turning off because of heat. Plugged cooling tunnel, dead fan, heatsink needs new thermal paste between it and processor. One of those. Could be wonky stick RAM also.

First there are home, pro, etc. But what we are talking about is version change from automatic updates. In other words some of major updates pretty much gives you a new version of the operating system. So the version is designated by last major update installed. The only official way to stop the updates is to set networking to metered connection. It wont try to force you to update if you declare you are on metered connection. It can take whole lot data, so you dont want big update if you are limited, say on a cell data connection.

Yes win10 spies on you and phones home. There are third party ways of blocking it or at least most of it, you will seriously ever know if you got it all. Think trying to plug all the holes in a swiss cheese.... Most people arent all that careful managing their privacy on their browser so if you arent controlling that, info Microsoft is stealing doesnt much matter I suppose.

A quality flash/thumb drive ok, a usb SSD or hard drive probably better for backups. If you just want to back up the operating system, I think there is a way from within win10. Though you can also go to Microsoft website and download a fresh copy there that is same (home, pro, etc) as you have now. Any computer that has ever had win10 installed and activated, will automatically activate any fresh install. Win10 contacts an activation server that keeps track of this. You really only need the activation key if you are putting a new retail copy of win10 on a computer that has never had win10. Also just quick mention that its perfectly legit to run win10 unactivated. Unactivated, you still get updates, etc. Only penalty there is a watermark on screen telling you to activate, you also cant change wallpaper, and I believe if you have a Microsoft account you cant synch with your other win10 computers. There are easy work arounds for the watermark and wallpaper. It gets down to it, Microsoft would definitely like money for the operating system, but they are more interested in people using it. More people now use Android than windows.

Saying all this just reinstalling operating system doesnt put back any software that doesnt come with win10, this would have to be done manually with any necessary installation keys. Backing up the whole hard drive or partition would put it all back exactly when you made the backup. For this you need a ghosting/imaging/cloning software. A good free one is called Clonezilla. Though there are many choices out there.

Also if you just want to renew the operating system, most laptops come with a restoration partition that you can use to refresh. This will just put it back to how the computer came from manufacturer, including all the garbage apps you spend hours removing. Course this restoration partition only works if the whole hard driver or SSD hasnt been hosed.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FreeRange said:


> I didn't know there were different versions of windows 10. I bought a new laptop tonight because this old one just turns itself off for no reason. The old one has Windows 8 which I am finally comfortable using, and the new one has windows 10. I've heard so many bad things about windows 10 spying on users. Is that true?
> 
> Also, when I bought the old computer, the Geek told me to buy a new flash drive and first thing to do was back up the computer in case it ever crashed I wouldn't have to buy a new operating system. He told me how to do it then, but I don't remember how to do that now. Do I back up everything on the computer or just the operating system? Is there a button for that?


Windows 10 has a new version release twice a year, usually in April and October. That might change by a month because the April update was delayed until May this year. Updates are large, about 3GB. Updates are the complete operating system and the update iso file can also be used for a fresh install. But when updating, user settings and files are preserved so you shouldn't need to backup your drive before updating.

As a Windows 10 user you won't be forced to buy a new operating system because Windows 10 can be used indefinitely without registration,

You can adjust Windows 10 privacy settings to your liking, but understand that you will be giving up certain features when you do that. For example, if you don't want Windows 10 to know your location it can't give you targeted search results for your area.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh should mention there are now some laptops that come with win10S. The S meaning you can only add software from the Microsoft Store. This was so unpopular that you can at least for now remove this restriction for free, though you have to go through the Microsoft Store to do this and to use the Microsoft Story you need a Microsoft account giving up your information. They are intending to get your info one way or the other.

My notion best way to get rid of this restriction is to nuke the hard drive and install linux, but each to their own.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> You can adjust Windows 10 privacy settings to your liking,


And at the next automated update they will revert to what Microsoft wants, not how you set them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> And at the next automated update they will revert to what Microsoft wants, not how you set them.


My privacy settings stayed through the last update. Maybe that has something to do with registration, but I'm not sure.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have Windows 10 (refurbished) that has been working fine. Yet I just received a pop-up notice stating the following:
> 
> "WINDOWS UPDATE .... Restart and update to stay in support .... Support for the Windows 10 April 2018 update ends November 2019. Restart to install a supported version of Windows."
> 
> ...


Did you update it?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes


----------

